# Urdu: ضمنی



## teaboy

What does the ضمنی  mean here?:
انٹرمیڈیٹ رمل نمبر 424996 ضمنی 2010 میڑ پاس کیا ہوا ہے


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> What does the ضمنی  mean here?:
> انٹرمیڈیٹ رمل نمبر 424996 ضمنی 2010 میڑ پاس کیا ہوا ہے




Good question. Firstly a question. Should your quote state, "Intermediate role number 424996 zimnii 2010 Metric paas kiyaa hu'aa hai?

The dictionary meaning of "zimnii" is "incidental/implicit/collateral or corroborative (evidence) etc.

We have "zimnii intiKhaabaat" which are "bye-elections". Also one can have "zimnii asaraat" (side effects), but I am not sure about the meaning in your quote. Perhaps someone who has taken examinations at that or high level in Pakistan might be able to help.


----------



## Koozagar

zimni exam is like a makeup exam or a bye-exam, just like bye-election if you will, that you can take if you miss or fail the actual exam. The examination board schedules zimni exams a few weeks after the results for the big board exam are announced.


----------



## teaboy

I see.  Thank you - I would never have figured that one out from the dictionary!


----------



## Qureshpor

teaboy said:


> I see.  Thank you - I would never have figured that one out from the dictionary!



I think Koozagar Sahib's explanation is in line with the dictionary definiton.

incidental=secondary

Secondary in the sense of not being the main examination. Similarly the main effects of a medication presumably would be to alleviate the illness. However it may also have zimnii/secondary effects.


----------



## omlick

Koozagar said:


> zimni exam is like a makeup exam or a bye-exam, just like bye-election if you will, that you can take if you miss or fail the actual exam. The examination board schedules zimni exams a few weeks after the results for the big board exam are announced.


 

Just a note, the word "bye" is only used when bidding someone farewell.  Use "by" for anything else then that situation.


----------



## Qureshpor

omlick said:


> Just a note, the word "bye" is only used when bidding someone farewell.  Use "by" for anything else then that situation.



I believe both by/bye-election are correct.


----------



## Koozagar

I think I have read bye-elections. In this guardian story, it is not even hyphenated. Anyhow, this is not an English forum so let's stick to the rules.


----------



## Gop

I have come across the phrase ‘zimnii taur par’ in the following text from Intezar Husain’s charaaGhoN kaa dhuaaN, but have no clue as to its exact meaning here. Could our friends help? Thanks:

پھر بھی کم از کم لاہور شہر کی حد تک ٹی ہاؤس کا ایک کونہ امتیاز حاصل تھا۔ شہر میں جس وکیل، جس

صحافی، جس پروفیسر کو جو افواہ یا جو پیشن گوئی دستیاب ہوتی یا اس نے پی پی سی پر جو مطلب کی بات سنی

ہوتی یا ٹائم یا نیوزویک میں بڑھی ہوتی، اسے لے کر وہ ٹی ہاؤس پہنچتاکہ شہر میں ایک یہ ٹھکانا تھا یا منڈلی

جہاں اس طرح کے ہر مال کی بہت کھپت تھی۔ ان دنوں ٹی ہاؤس میں کچھ زیادہ ہی مجمع رہتا تھا۔ وہ

زمانہ تو کبھی کا گذر چکا تھا، جب یہاں زوروشور سے بحث ادبی مسائل پر ہوا کرتی تھی۔ بین الاقوامی

صورتحال ہو یا ملک کا سیاسی احوال بس ضمنی طور پرہی زیر بحث آتا تھا۔


----------



## Qureshpor

On a subsidiary/secondary basis (not the main focus of events).


----------



## Gop

Qureshpor said:


> On a subsidiary/secondary basis (not the main focus of events).


Can we then say also for  ‘zimnii taur par hii’ ‘only incidentally’?


----------



## marrish

Gop said:


> Can we then say also for  ‘zimnii taur par hii’ ‘only incidentally’?


No, I'm afraid we can't say so. Just to add on top of Q SaaHib's exhaustive contributions, let me try to sketch what was meant here, like "those topics didn't come up in discussions unless on a tangent as a matter of secondary importance, in subsidiary relation to their literary debates".


----------



## Gop

marrish said:


> No, I'm afraid we can't say so. Just to add on top of Q SaaHib's exhaustive contributions, let me try to sketch what was meant here, like "those topics didn't come up in discussions unless on a tangent as a matter of secondary importance, in subsidiary relation to their literary debates".


I find this difficult to grasp. In post #5, QP SaaHib said ‘incidental = secondary.’


----------



## marrish

That post gives a list of meanings for the adjective but some of them do not always correspond in a given usage.


----------



## Gop

marrish said:


> That post gives a list of meanings for the adjective but some of them do not always correspond in a given usage.


I see now. Thank you.


----------

